# Isn't the Mummy due in stores this week?



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

Would be nice....


----------



## BKSinAZ (Jun 5, 2009)

Saw it today, though it was a Revell.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Might have been the Revell repop you saw...it's lurking around LHSs now...


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

I read on Cult's site it should release the week of the 15th


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

I didnt see neither Bubba Ho-Teps on the shelf at my Local Hobby store yet


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

I got the Revell repop. As for the Moebius Mummy - I applaud it's production but it doesn't interest me. Maybe if the mummy was coming to life, exiting the sarcophagus...


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I've got a couple on order and That's exactly what I'm doing with one of them...Bashing it alive!...
Mcdee


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Does anybody know what scale the Moebius Mummy is?

Sean


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Well Brian,if the Aurora Mummy is the same scale and would be place next to the sarcophagus of Moebius,then it would,wouldn't it.:thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

SJF said:


> Does anybody know what scale the Moebius Mummy is?
> 
> Sean


Yep 1/8 scale same as the Aurora kits
Mcdee


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Thanks, Mcdee. :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Shipping out of Seattle today. Took a few extra days to get out of customs.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks for the update Frank! I'm really looking forward to this kit, as well as the new Frankenstein.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

xsavoie said:


> Well Brian,if the Aurora Mummy is the same scale and would be place next to the sarcophagus of Moebius,then it would,wouldn't it.:thumbsup:


Are you suggesting a build with Kharis walking out of Im-Ho-Tep's Sarcophagus?


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Aren't they supposed to be the same character.Not sure about these names.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Just got an email from CultTVman to pony up for my Pre-order :thumbsup: So it looks like the Mummy is here !
Mcdee


----------



## Scheisseler (Jul 11, 2007)

xsavoie said:


> Aren't they supposed to be the same character.Not sure about these names.


Im-Ho-Tep is the name of the Mummy played by Boris Karloff in the 1932 original film. Kharis is the name of the Mummy in the series of 4 films from the 40's, played first by Tom Tyler and then by Lon Chaney Jr. for the remaining 3 films. The Im-Ho-Tep film and the Kharis films are not connected -- in fact the original film has more in common with DRACULA than with any of the later MUMMY pictures. Unlike Kharis, Karloff's character spent very little screen time wrapped in bandages, and despite what other kits of this version depict (my personal favorite being the Geometric kit), was never seen walking in a full figure shot as a fully bandaged mummy. The Moebius kit is staying true to the film.

Kharis is the version of the Mummy that most people are familiar with, identified most readily by his damaged eye and his arm in a "sling," and is the version that Aurora went with for their kit.

Kharis is also the name used for Christopher Lee's version in Hammer's first Mummy picture in 1959, while Im-Ho-Tep is the name of the mummy in Universal's 1999 remake and its sequel.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

just sent in my pmnt yesterday can't wait to get this one . 
meanwhile here's a little kit bash i did with a "Lumie" and PL's kit . 

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/22072/ppuser/15338

hb


----------



## docplastic (May 10, 2003)

*Aurora/Revell Mummy*

The new Revell reissue of the original Aurora Mummy credits Universal and the Lon Chaney, Jr. estate. Thus the Aurora Mummy must have been based on Cheney's Karas from the 1942 movie _The Mummy's Tomb_.

Yet the text on the Revell box identifies the Mummy as Im-Ho-Tep, Boris Karloff's mummy from the 1932 movie. 

One thing that threw me off on this (I hope I'm right now) is that a still photo of Cheney's mummy with the bad right eye is often identified as Karloff as the Mummy.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

As was mentioned in earlier threads, the loose wraps on the new Mummy kit correspond to the loose bandages Bill Lemon sculpted on the original Aurora Mummy - suggesting they are one and the same. I think that's a great homage to the original kit.

What I want to see is a lenticular flicker image - One of the Mummy in the coffin, the next with him stepping out!


----------



## Scheisseler (Jul 11, 2007)

docplastic said:


> Yet the text on the Revell box identifies the Mummy as Im-Ho-Tep, Boris Karloff's mummy from the 1932 movie.


Do they actually use Karloff's name, or just Im-Ho-Tep's? If it's the latter, I suspect they just wanted to go with something more recent (the name used in the 1999 remake), even if it's wrong. It's also possible that no one involved with the packaging knows the difference.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Scheisseler said:


> Im-Ho-Tep is the name of the Mummy played by Boris Karloff in the 1932 original film. Kharis is the name of the Mummy in the series of 4 films from the 40's, played first by Tom Tyler and then by Lon Chaney Jr. for the remaining 3 films. The Im-Ho-Tep film and the Kharis films are not connected -- in fact the original film has more in common with DRACULA than with any of the later MUMMY pictures. Unlike Kharis, Karloff's character spent very little screen time wrapped in bandages, and despite what other kits of this version depict (my personal favorite being the Geometric kit), was never seen walking in a full figure shot as a fully bandaged mummy. The Moebius kit is staying true to the film.
> 
> Kharis is the version of the Mummy that most people are familiar with, identified most readily by his damaged eye and his arm in a "sling," and is the version that Aurora went with for their kit.
> 
> Kharis is also the name used for Christopher Lee's version in Hammer's first Mummy picture in 1959, while Im-Ho-Tep is the name of the mummy in Universal's 1999 remake and its sequel.


Ya left out the Abbot and Costello Mummy.


----------



## Scheisseler (Jul 11, 2007)

John P said:


> Ya left out the Abbot and Costello Mummy.


I left out a whole bunch of mummies. But none of them are named Im-Ho-Tep or Kharis.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

beck said:


> just sent in my pmnt yesterday can't wait to get this one .
> meanwhile here's a little kit bash i did with a "Lumie" and PL's kit .
> 
> http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/22072/ppuser/15338
> ...


That's an excellent conversion hb!! You've blended the kits together perfectly!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
It looks like you've done some massive work- especially on the legs....

Chris.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

"Hi folks, and welcome to the Luxor Casino and Hotel!"


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

lol , thanks guys . i always loved the Janus kit but couldn't afford one so when PL came out with thier Mummy and saw the sarcophagus i just had to give it a try . 
hb


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Jimmy B wrote: Are you suggesting a build with Kharis walking out of Im-Ho-Tep's Sarcophagus?

Parts Pit Mike says: Maybe it's a time share. :tongue:


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Parts Pit Mike said:


> Jimmy B wrote: Are you suggesting a build with Kharis walking out of Im-Ho-Tep's Sarcophagus?
> 
> Parts Pit Mike says: Maybe it's a time share. :tongue:


I know but one guy sharing another guy's sleepin space, it just seems so...
well I dunno.

On the serious side - Beck that's an Awsome build. Love the way you merged the bases and the use of the replacement head.

Xsavoie - just messin around. If you can come up with an idea to bash these 2 (or 3) great kits go for it. You can call him 
Im-Ho-Khar-Tep-In-Tootin-Commin or whatever. That's the beauty of model building. There's no rules - only suggestions
and post those pics!


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Two things I never understood about the Mummy:
> How did each individual leg end up being wrapped
> Why don't his victims just 'run away'?


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Jimmy B said:


> Two things I never understood about the Mummy:
> > How did each individual leg end up being wrapped
> > Why don't his victims just 'run away'?


I always wondered why his head and 1 hand were unwrapped but both his feet and usually 1 hand remain wrapped?

Why can't we see his feet or at least his sandals?

MMM


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Ah, logic...silly, useless logic!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Jimmy B said:


> > Why don't his victims just 'run away'?


 
Because they were usually old guys wearing Pith Helmets?


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Jimmy B said:


> > Why don't his victims just 'run away'?


That would make for an awfully short movie. :freak:


----------



## Scheisseler (Jul 11, 2007)

Jimmy B said:


> > How did each individual leg end up being wrapped


To prevent chafing, of course.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Well payment sent for a couple of kits ! This is going to be a blast...I wonder how hard it will be to fit an Aurora Mummy right arm onto this kit and open one of the eyes? Bash Time coming up :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Dracula (Jun 5, 2005)

otto said:


> Thanks for the update Frank! I'm really looking forward to this kit, as well as the new Frankenstein.


This makes two of us. Just recieved the Invisible man kit and it was worth it. Thanks Frank and Dave Metzner for all your hard work. Looking forward to many more kits.:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## Dazed (Jan 6, 2008)

Houseofhobbies.com in Ca, shows the kits are in stock!


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Dazed said:


> Houseofhobbies.com in Ca, shows the kits are in stock!


They touched down in Seattle last week so the W/c would make sense. I got mine on order from Cult's site so any day


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

They are officially IN! 

WOW this box is huge!!!And this is supposed to be in 1/8 scale?:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Love them MONSTERS!!! Keep em' coming Moebius!

THANKS from a Monster Model fan for sure!:tongue:

MMM


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

I am in South Jersey , and my hobby store just got them in this morning


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I just ordered a couple!


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

just got word this morning that mine was shipped out yesterday :thumbsup:
hb


----------



## azdacuda (May 7, 2008)

I should have mine tomorrow


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Mine shipped today! Hooraaah!


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

It is a big kit. tons of detail. I am looking for paints now to do her up. I also gothe the Enterprise D and tricorder from Diamond select today in my comic shop . The mother lode


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Got mine today at Venture Hobbies in Wheeling, Illinois. They have three left.

Wayne


----------

